# rig?



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

how far offshore is the ocean confidence rig from pensacola pass


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

on hiltons website it measured at about 95 nautical miles from pensacola pass


----------

